
The neoliberal era is ending. What comes next? - colobas
https://thecorrespondent.com/466/the-neoliberal-era-is-ending-what-comes-next/553737810824-c366d9e4
======
AlbertoGP
Ultrafeudoliberal with Chinese characteristics.

The article is way more optimistic, although it does contemplate the
possibility of something like that:

 _“The ideology that was dominant these last 40 years is dying. What will
replace it? Nobody knows for sure. It’s not hard to imagine this crisis might
send us down an even darker path. That rulers will use it to seize more power,
restrict their populations’ freedom, and stoke the flames of racism and
hatred.”_

It also notes how things didn’t actually change after the 2008 crisis, and I
expect that movie to play again, but hope it will be different this time.

The political change that the article describes sounds to me like a reversal
of the process described by Adam Curtis, where politicians gave up in their
purpose to improve the world and, instead, subordinated themselves to “The
Market”, becoming mere fear managers. I don’t see the forces that caused that
transition disappearing because of this pandemic.

------
Areibman
Economist Russ Roberts does a great job addressing most of the points in this
article.

[https://medium.com/@russroberts/the-economist-as-
scapegoat-9...](https://medium.com/@russroberts/the-economist-as-
scapegoat-91b317a6823e)

Although Hayek and Friedman may have been intellectually very interesting, I
have a hard time believing they had much influence on the trajectory of public
policy (at least, not nearly as much as OP's article implies).

Speaking anecdotally, I studied economics in my undergrad, and I never
encountered Friedman or Hayek in my curriculum. In fact, I can count the
number of students I met familiar with their ideas on one hand.

------
blastonico
posliberal

~~~
timbit42
post-neoliberal

